# Systemlaufwerk C plötzlich aus der Systemüberwachung verschwunden



## Webwizzard (9. Mai 2010)

Allen Forumsteilnehmern einen guten Tag!

Mein Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar:

Ich arbeite mit Windows XP - SP 3. Vor einer Treiberinstallation hatte ich einen Sicherungspunkt festgelegt, was auch ohne weiteres möglich war. Dann wollte ich das System wieder herstellen und erhielt eine Fehlermeldung, dass Laufwerk "C", Bootlaufwerk nicht in der Überwachung sei. 

Eine Überprüfung der Systemwiederherstellung, ergab dass lediglich die zweite Festplatte und eine externe Festplatte in der Systemüberwachung sind. Laufwerke C (Bootlaufwerk) und D (Partitionen) werden nicht von der Systemüberwachung angezeigt. Sie können auch nicht durch einen Haken aktiviert werden, sie sind einfach nicht vorhanden! Wenn ich Laufwerk F (2. Festplatte) markiere und dann die Einstellungen hierzu aufrufe, wird mitgeteilt, dass LW F das Systemlaufwerk ist

Beide Festplatten sind im BIOS richtig erkannt - LW C u D - Systemlaufwerk 0 und die 2. Festplatte LW 1! Auch im Gerätemanager und in der Computerverwaltung werden die Festplatten richtig angezeigt.

Hierzu muss ich noch etwas erklären:

Ich hatte die Festplatte F (früheres LW C+D) geklont und dann die Platten entsprechend ausgetauscht, sodass das frühere LW F jetzt die Systemfestplatte ist und das frühere Systemlaufwerk jetzt Festplatte 2 ist. Die Daten des früheren Bootlaufwerks habe ich gelassen, wie sie waren - also Festplatte - nicht formatiert.

Es könnte sein, dass der Fehler hier zu suchen ist. 

Ich kann mit beiden Festplatten ohne Probleme arbeiten - nur die Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert so nicht.

Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße 
Webwizzard


----------



## Webwizzard (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zur Lösung des Problems versucht, die 2. Festplatte abzuklemmen (LW: F) und dann den Computer zu starten. Win XP fährt ohne Probleme hoch. Ein Blick in die Systemüberwachung zeigt nun, dass LW C: ordnungsgemäß überwacht wird. Die 2. FP wird nicht mehr angezeigt, sicher weil sie abgeklemmt ist.
Wenn ich jedoch den früheren Zustand wieder herstelle, bleibt alles beim Alten - siehe 1. Beitrag - ! Weiß wirklich niemand in diesem klugen Forum, was ich unternehmen kann, um die Festplatte C in die Überwachung zu nehmen ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Gruß Webwizzard


----------



## darkframe (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

nur so ein Gedanke: Vielleicht hängt das ja damit zusammen, wie die Partitionen gekennzeichnet sind. Im Normalfall ist ja C:\ als Systempartition gekennzeichnet. Wenn Du durch die Weiterverwendung der unveränderten ursprünglichen Systemplatte als F:\ nun zwei Systempartitionen in Deinem Rechner hast, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass da etwas durcheinander kommt. Startpartitionen (für Multi-Boot z.B.) darf man mehrere haben, Systempartitionen aber nur einmal.

Überprüfen kannst Du das über die Datenträgerverwaltung: Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung, nun links unter Datenspeicher die Datenträgerverwaltung auswählen. Ändern geht wohl nur mit einem Partitionierungsprogramm (weiß ich gar nicht mehr, hab' außer hier im Büro schon ewig kein XP mehr).


----------



## Webwizzard (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe inzwischen eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Wenn man es weiß, ist es ganz einfach. 
1. Man ruft die Systemsteuerung auf und entfernt die "Haken" an allen Laufwerken bzw. "keine Überwachung" einstellen!
2. Dann ruft man in der Computerverwaltung die Dienste auf und hier speziell die "Systemüberwachung"!
3. Der Dienst wird auf der Registerkarte beendet.
4. Manuell starten einstellen!
5. Neustart des Systems
6. Kontrolle der Systemwiederherstellung - jetzt sind wieder alle Laufwerke aufgeführt.
7. In der Verwaltung den Dienst "Systemwiederherstellung" auf automatisch stellen.
Das war´s. Nun funktioniert die Systemwiederherstellung wieder ! 

Gruß Webwizzard


----------

